# **RBO Feb. 28 -- Offical Smack Talk Thread**



## hound dog (Feb 22, 2010)

Well lets here it.


----------



## tony32 (Feb 22, 2010)

all i can think about is dons pink veins on them arrows for hunting i can kinda see it but 3D? ...is there something we need to know about don


----------



## hound dog (Feb 22, 2010)

alphamaxtony32 said:


> all i can think about is dons pink veins on them arrows for hunting i can kinda see it but 3D? ...is there something we need to know about don



We all know.


----------



## tony32 (Feb 22, 2010)

come on guys you got no smack talk in ya


----------



## passthru24 (Feb 22, 2010)

alphamaxtony32 said:


> come on guys you got no smack talk in ya


Oh yea you know I got smack talk in me Toney, but ya'll scared me !! Just how did ya'll find out about Don  Well we would smack talk more but we're alittle tired from that bashing we handed out yesterday... Just wait til Sun. and we'll give ya'll some more,,


----------



## hound dog (Feb 22, 2010)

if he is they might be too.


----------



## passthru24 (Feb 22, 2010)

hound dog said:


> if he is they might be too.



No I don't think so,,,lol,,,My wife said tell bowtie to wear pink shorts just for her,,She said she would have him 2 burnt hotdogs waiting if he does


----------



## hound dog (Feb 22, 2010)

passthru24 said:


> No I don't think so,,,lol,,,My wife said tell bowtie to wear pink shorts just for her,,She said she would have him 2 burnt hotdogs waiting if he does



Don and Bowtie sitting in a tree.


----------



## tony32 (Feb 22, 2010)

yall gonna have to talk loud bowtie is takin his wife to tennesse this weekend for her birthday but i bet he still wears his pink clothes


----------



## passthru24 (Feb 22, 2010)

hound dog said:


> Don and Bowtie sitting in a tree.



 Thats funny I don't care who you are,,,WAIT everyone knows that Don belongs to some one else,,,Ya'll need to get off Don before he gets on here and wipes the floor with ya'll,,,hehe,,


----------



## passthru24 (Feb 22, 2010)

Man I thought bowtie was coming down and shoot Sun.,My wife will hate to hear that,,She was looking forward to the pink shorts   Well at least Toney will be here,,,RIGHT Toney,,,


----------



## Middle Georgia Sportsman (Feb 22, 2010)

RAC is on the attack and gonna win it all back this weekend.


----------



## tony32 (Feb 22, 2010)

o you bet ill be there gonna try to hit 2 hillsmans and yalls got to get the rac pride back


----------



## deerehauler (Feb 22, 2010)

I am ready to issue a whoopin agian


----------



## tony32 (Feb 22, 2010)

Yall know you dont have a chance....go out in the yard fall down down roll around ill be there shortly!!!!


----------



## deerehauler (Feb 22, 2010)

So I see Bowtie is scared after redressing and undressing me with his eyes all day sunday this past weekend!


----------



## tony32 (Feb 22, 2010)

im having to get his back he is at work tonight so i got to take up for my boy


----------



## deerehauler (Feb 22, 2010)

alphamaxtony32 said:


> im having to get his back he is at work tonight so i got to take up for my boy



You better shave his back is right if you are gonna let him wear them pink shorts and tank top!


----------



## killitgrillit (Feb 22, 2010)

ya'll are just upset that someone with pink veins beat ya
 Bowtie is just jealous, I thought he was more in touch with his feminine side.
 Big John is the one I was watching out for because he was checking out my form alot this past weekend.

 Hound Puppy, well I just don't know what to say about that!!!!! He probably wouldn't here it anyway unless I was bending over or sitting down when I say it.

 And Alphamaxtony are date is still on for friday night.


----------



## tony32 (Feb 22, 2010)

i give


----------



## passthru24 (Feb 23, 2010)

It seems to that other people need to watch out also,, Cause I think somethings going on in here between afew fellows,,lol,,,


----------



## rednekbowhunter (Feb 23, 2010)

we have a big columbus gang that is going too shoot at yamacee first early in the morning.then haul butt too riverbottom and shot with yall.so no smack talk from us we are going too shoot 40 animals that day,we enjoy shooting with the riverbottom gang.so the challange is can yall shoot 2 tournments in one day.


----------



## Big John (Feb 23, 2010)

killitgrillit said:


> Big John is the one I was watching out for because he was checking out my form alot this past weekend.



Just the coach in me. *NOTHING MORE*


----------



## killitgrillit (Feb 23, 2010)

rednekbowhunter said:


> .so no smack talk from us we are going too shoot 40 animals that day,we enjoy shooting with the riverbottom gang.so the challange is can yall shoot 2 tournments in one day.



Heck somtimes I shoot 40 times at 20 animals to hit them


----------



## killitgrillit (Feb 23, 2010)

Big John said:


> Just the coach in me. *NOTHING MORE*



That hurts my feelings, I thought maybe we had a little sumpin,sumpin going on


----------



## rednekbowhunter (Feb 23, 2010)

the riverbottom gang rocks!we just need too suport all the local clubs the best we can.so team pearson will be on the move sunday.we all need good turn outs .


----------



## hound dog (Feb 23, 2010)

rednekbowhunter said:


> the riverbottom gang rocks!we just need too suport all the local clubs the best we can.so team pearson will be on the move sunday.we all need good turn outs .



Ok no more out of you until you learn to talk smack.


----------



## BlakeB (Feb 23, 2010)

hound dog said:


> Ok no more out of you until you learn to talk smack.



Or at least spell. Ok Pound doggie, I believe last time we came to Riverbottom we put a muzzle on you and the RBO gang. Not talking smack or anything but I believe you need to put on your big girl panties this weekend. We will be arriving after lunch so come early so we don't have to listen to all the whimpering. Luv ya, mean it.


----------



## deerehauler (Feb 23, 2010)

I know  we are gonna here all kinds of excuses like I shot another club first I spent all kinds of time on the road. I wouldnt have took the whoopin if I was just there
Just take your whoopin  like a man cause it is a coming!

I think its great though that yall are gonna support every club you can that day by driving all over.  That right there is a class act I would do it if I was not working our shoot.


----------



## killitgrillit (Feb 23, 2010)

BlakeB said:


> Or at least spell. Ok Pound doggie,  Not talking smack or anything but I believe you need to put on your big girl panties this weekend. We will be arriving after lunch so come early so we don't have to listen to all the whimpering. Luv ya, mean it.



I bet the big girls are pink also.


----------



## killitgrillit (Feb 23, 2010)

Just got a recent photo of Hound Poodle in his new outfit that he will be wearing to all the shoots


----------



## rednekbowhunter (Feb 23, 2010)

my smack talk will start sunday night.when all scores are in.my coach is right i cant spell but i can shoot.


----------



## BlakeB (Feb 23, 2010)

killitgrillit said:


> Just got a recent photo of Hound Poodle in his new outfit that he will be wearing to all the shoots


If you look closer you would see the pink tiger stripe thong.


----------



## rednekbowhunter (Feb 23, 2010)

ohh and must i say nice out fit hound dog.fits you good.


----------



## hound dog (Feb 23, 2010)

Bite me.


----------



## BlakeB (Feb 23, 2010)

Did you change your newspaper in the cage.


----------



## dhardegree (Feb 23, 2010)

wished I could make both shoots.  Got to go to church and get right with the Lord after missing last weekend.  Was going to shoot the RAC shoot last Sunday after Uchee, but I believe my low score was punishment for missing church.


----------



## hound dog (Feb 23, 2010)

Blake B and rednekbowhunter hanging out until Sun to go to RBO.


----------



## BlakeB (Feb 23, 2010)

you got to admit thats a nice tan though.


----------



## hound dog (Feb 23, 2010)

RBO new housing.


----------



## BlakeB (Feb 23, 2010)

hound dog said:


> RBO new housing.



Scott's new estate.


----------



## rednekbowhunter (Feb 23, 2010)

*talk now*

talk now . cry later


----------



## dhardegree (Feb 23, 2010)

hound dog said:


> RBO new housing.



No peeing off the porch on that condo.


----------



## BlakeB (Feb 23, 2010)

It looks like the yellow and white one is a house boat.


----------



## hound dog (Feb 23, 2010)

rednekbowhunter said:


> talk now . cry later



Talk now and kick RBO later.


----------



## dhardegree (Feb 23, 2010)

The one on the bottom right could double as the fall out shelter or the garage.


----------



## deerehauler (Feb 23, 2010)

I got the top one its the penthouse suite


----------



## rednekbowhunter (Feb 23, 2010)

two words team pearson.


----------



## hound dog (Feb 23, 2010)

rednekbowhunter said:


> two words team pearson.



Man we are scared now every one run.


----------



## killitgrillit (Feb 23, 2010)

Pound Puppy is sceeeeerd, I heard he's not coming this weekend, affraid  the pearson, darton might bite.


----------



## passthru24 (Feb 23, 2010)

Blake if you ever need somewhere to stay,,well just come on down cause I know you'll fit in well   If ya'll look right corner you'll see hound dogs little shack,,lol,, Keep on laughing cause you guys might have to shoot off the top of that one day,,,maybe when I get the title to it all,,,


----------



## tony32 (Feb 23, 2010)

hound dog is bringing the pack of pit bulls with him we got his back


----------



## Middle Georgia Sportsman (Feb 23, 2010)

Tony we can't even leave long enough to go shoot indoor without everyone picking on hound dog while we're gone.


----------



## killitgrillit (Feb 23, 2010)

alphamaxtony32 said:


> hound dog is bringing the pack of pit bulls with him we got his back



Yea here's the pack. listed in order
Bowtie
Alphamaxtony32
Middlegeorgia sportsman


----------



## killitgrillit (Feb 23, 2010)

Almost forgot about hunterrs


----------



## Middle Georgia Sportsman (Feb 23, 2010)

This is a couple of Yamasee creeks top shooters car pooling to the river bottom shoot.


----------



## killitgrillit (Feb 23, 2010)

Middle Georgia Sportsman said:


> View attachment 478155This is a couple of Yamasee creeks top shooters car pooling to the river bottom shoot.



 Warm in the winter


----------



## killitgrillit (Feb 23, 2010)

Middle Georgia Sportsman said:


> View attachment 478155This is a couple of Yamasee creeks top shooters car pooling to the river bottom shoot.



Here they are during hunting season


----------



## Middle Georgia Sportsman (Feb 23, 2010)

Thanks for the pics RBO gang


----------



## Middle Georgia Sportsman (Feb 23, 2010)

Keep smack talking cause you suckers are going down.


----------



## tony32 (Feb 23, 2010)

Middle Georgia Sportsman said:


> View attachment 478161Thanks for the pics RBO gang



slinky what a wonderfyul toy


----------



## tony32 (Feb 23, 2010)

i pittty the fool


----------



## Middle Georgia Sportsman (Feb 23, 2010)

I hear Killitgrillit is gonna ride his new motorcycle to the shoot.


----------



## killitgrillit (Feb 23, 2010)

Beat it Fool


----------



## killitgrillit (Feb 23, 2010)

Middle Georgia Sportsman said:


> View attachment 478172I hear Killitgrillit is gonna ride his new motorcycle to the shoot.



I sold that one last week, just got my new one in yesterday.


----------



## Middle Georgia Sportsman (Feb 23, 2010)

I heard Passthru24 got his jet ski fixed and is gonna be riding it in the river bottom this weekend.


----------



## killitgrillit (Feb 23, 2010)

That's his river runner


----------



## Middle Georgia Sportsman (Feb 23, 2010)

killitgrillit said:


> I sold that one last week, just got my new one in yesterday.


That looks like deerehauler posing in that picture.


----------



## tony32 (Feb 23, 2010)

man you guys and them pics are nuts


----------



## deerehauler (Feb 23, 2010)

They are not right


----------



## Middle Georgia Sportsman (Feb 23, 2010)

[/ATTACH][/ATTACH]                                                                                                                                                                                                     Just wait till Hound dog Me and Tony get there and see whos still smack talking.


----------



## deerehauler (Feb 23, 2010)

hound dog said:


> Blake B and rednekbowhunter hanging out until Sun to go to RBO.



Some one may need to pick em up looks like they lost the wheels to there ride.


----------



## deerehauler (Feb 23, 2010)

I am glad I bought stock in theses cause they will be selling in high demand after yall leave on sunday and need to buy the stores out


----------



## tony32 (Feb 23, 2010)

yeah for when all you guys start crying when we stomp a hole in your butts


----------



## Middle Georgia Sportsman (Feb 23, 2010)

Im back!


----------



## Middle Georgia Sportsman (Feb 23, 2010)

Hey Killitgrillit you gonna be able to get all your stuff moved before the weekend?


----------



## Middle Georgia Sportsman (Feb 23, 2010)

I hear the Yamasee creek guys got in some new shooters shirts.


----------



## Middle Georgia Sportsman (Feb 23, 2010)

Did yall ever get the drive way fixed over at RBO.


----------



## Middle Georgia Sportsman (Feb 23, 2010)

Well everyone went to bed and now im just smack talking to myself


----------



## deerehauler (Feb 23, 2010)

probably use to talking to yourself


----------



## bowtie (Feb 24, 2010)

Don...your new Mathews pink passion you ordered to match your arrows came in.....


----------



## deerehauler (Feb 24, 2010)

bowtie said:


> Don...your new Mathews pink passion you ordered to match your arrows came in.....



I saw the picture of you a few posts up very nice


----------



## passthru24 (Feb 24, 2010)

It is a good thing we are all friends cause if we weren't ,,,, You guys are rough on a fellow,,,I wouldn't do that,,


----------



## hound dog (Feb 24, 2010)

passthru24 said:


> It is a good thing we are all friends cause if we weren't ,,,, You guys are rough on a fellow,,,I wouldn't do that,,



Who said we where friends?


----------



## passthru24 (Feb 24, 2010)

You know we're friends cause we are the only ones that like you,,,, just kidding we all love you,,sometime


----------



## passthru24 (Feb 24, 2010)

Ok guys lets get started with the Wed. nite smack talk,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## killitgrillit (Feb 24, 2010)

Well were is Pound puppy and his pack of poodle's tonight
Can't hang with the big dog's I guess


----------



## tony32 (Feb 24, 2010)

o you never can tell when a poodle will jump out of the woods and tear your ankles up ..... ill show you what i mean this sunday


----------



## deerehauler (Feb 24, 2010)

alphamaxtony32 said:


> o you never can tell when a poodle will jump out of the woods and tear your ankles up ..... ill show you what i mean this sunday



them little dogs always are the mean ones. But they mostly just yap yap yap and cant back it up


----------



## tony32 (Feb 24, 2010)

but the ones that bite will tear your%*#%% up!!!!lol


----------



## bowtie (Feb 25, 2010)

I'm going out of town for a clip and dip.
.y'all be ready when I get back


----------



## bowtie (Feb 25, 2010)

Hey Don....I found those pink puff string slientcers you were wanting.....I will go ahead and put them on for you


----------



## bowtie (Feb 25, 2010)

I have left strick orders for the RAC gang to punish the river bottom rats this weekend....be prepared....


----------



## Matt Sowell (Feb 25, 2010)

killitgrillit said:


> That hurts my feelings, I thought maybe we had a little sumpin,sumpin going on



mrs.tanya is going to beat you


----------



## deerehauler (Feb 25, 2010)

bowtie said:


> I'm going out of town for a clip and dip.
> .y'all be ready when I get back



You are just scared I dotn blame ya! After that whoopin yall got the other weekend!


----------



## hound dog (Feb 25, 2010)

Yall suck.


----------



## tony32 (Feb 25, 2010)

come on hound  dog you surely can do better then that.... how bout you suck and your mom dresses yall funny!!!


----------



## hound dog (Feb 25, 2010)

alphamaxtony32 said:


> come on hound  dog you surely can do better then that.... how bout you suck and your mom dresses yall funny!!!



Ok what he said.


----------



## deerehauler (Feb 25, 2010)

Yep everybody must be running out of smack talk


----------



## killitgrillit (Feb 25, 2010)

And you have the nerve to say our mom dresses up funny??? you need to look in the mirror


----------



## deerehauler (Feb 25, 2010)

killitgrillit said:


> And you have the nerve to say our mom dresses up funny??? you need to look in the mirror



looks like someone else wears skirts too


----------



## tony32 (Feb 25, 2010)

love my skirt ....but i borrowed it from you


----------



## deerehauler (Feb 25, 2010)

alphamaxtony32 said:


> love my skirt ....but i borrowed it from you



not me mine are one color


----------



## tony32 (Feb 25, 2010)

but but but never mind this is a family forum...lol


----------



## hound dog (Feb 25, 2010)

alphamaxtony32 said:


> but but but never mind this is a family forum...lol



I got his number if you want to tell him.


----------



## hound dog (Feb 25, 2010)

Hunterrs what you got nothing to say.


----------



## Hunterrs (Feb 25, 2010)

Might be time for a little rhyme


----------



## hound dog (Feb 25, 2010)

Hunterrs said:


> Might be time for a little rhyme



What you got big boy?


----------



## tony32 (Feb 25, 2010)

ill tell him face to face or foot to rear ..lol...after the shoot


----------



## BlakeB (Feb 25, 2010)

Yall sure do seem to have the down low on womens apparel.


----------



## 12ptsteve (Feb 25, 2010)

now we can see what club has the right to do the smack talk after saturday's club shootoff challange at 12 point archery. see details on my post or call steve (770)784-1111


----------



## Hunterrs (Feb 25, 2010)

All this smack talk is kind of whack.  RBO’s gonna outshoot RAC?
We know they are smoking CRACK
The man from RBO is known as Scott.
He has a pretty bow that he can’t shoot worth snot.
 Don is up next with a camo bow the same
He can’t shoot it either and that’s a shame
Up next is DJ from the county known as pike
He’s a great shooter, you know that is a psyche
There has been some talk of sheep and moms
Nothing is going to change that RAC is going to go off like an atom bomb
Relax fellows, it’s all in fun
Cause Sunday will be RAC’s turn in the sun
I grow weary of all this smack
We know who can walk the walk and who is whack.
I leave you with these final words
RAC over RBO cause they’re a bunch of nerds


----------



## BlakeB (Feb 25, 2010)

Steve you cant talk any smack after u let the G man beat you at the pro am's a couple of years ago.


----------



## hound dog (Feb 25, 2010)

Hunterrs said:


> All this smack talk is kind of whack.  RBO’s gonna outshoot RAC?
> We know they are smoking CRACK
> The man from RBO is known as Scott.
> He has a pretty bow that he can’t shoot worth snot.
> ...



And the big man has spoken.


----------



## 12ptsteve (Feb 25, 2010)

lets see what club has the right to brag and the cash this weekend at 12 point archer 3-d shoot. see my post or call steve at (770)784-1111


----------



## 12ptsteve (Feb 25, 2010)

he told me blake if he didnt beat me you would not let him ride home with you and come over for dinner any more


----------



## Middle Georgia Sportsman (Feb 25, 2010)

12ptsteve said:


> lets see what club has the right to brag and the cash this weekend at 12 point archer 3-d shoot. see my post or call steve at (770)784-1111


12ptsteve has done highjacked our tread and issued a challenge to all the clubs. What do yall think about that?  I like it! Wish i could be there but i have literally got to drive across the state and back saturday looking at hunting land.


----------



## Middle Georgia Sportsman (Feb 25, 2010)

Hey Passthru24 after we wip you good sunday you'll be glad to get back in your lazy boy chair.


----------



## deerehauler (Feb 25, 2010)

Hunterrs said:


> All this smack talk is kind of whack.  RBO’s gonna outshoot RAC?
> We know they are smoking CRACK
> The man from RBO is known as Scott.
> He has a pretty bow that he can’t shoot worth snot.
> ...







12ptsteve said:


> lets see what club has the right to brag and the cash this weekend at 12 point archer 3-d shoot. see my post or call steve at (770)784-1111



If I didnt hafta work our shoot it would be on like donkey kong. And I dont mind putting the whoopin on other clubs ethier!


----------



## Middle Georgia Sportsman (Feb 25, 2010)

I bet all Killitgillit and Deerehauler can talk about at work is how they gonna get RAC this weekend.


----------



## deerehauler (Feb 25, 2010)

Middle Georgia Sportsman said:


> I bet all Killitgillit and Deerehauler can talk about at work is how they gonna get RAC this weekend.View attachment 479397



Dang dons undies are stickin out agian


----------



## passthru24 (Feb 26, 2010)

Will see Sunday who will be dragging the undies   Going out this morning and get started on some range stuff,,,


----------



## braves0624 (Feb 26, 2010)

*Rbo*

All i got to say is i hope RAC brings there  A ++++++ GAME cuz they are defiantly gonna need it come this sunday if they want to beat RBO.


----------



## hound dog (Feb 26, 2010)

braves0624 said:


> All i got to say is i hope RAC brings there  A ++++++ GAME cuz they are defiantly gonna need it come this sunday if they want to beat RBO.



Ok I'm done talking.  ok yall pick the shooter and class.


----------



## Hunterrs (Feb 26, 2010)

hound dog said:


> Ok I'm done talking.  ok yall pick the shooter and class.



Can we hold you to that?

Open Trophy for me


----------



## hound dog (Feb 26, 2010)

Hunterrs said:


> Can we hold you to that?
> 
> Open Trophy for me



No one asked you. If I want any lip off you ill ask for it.


----------



## BlakeB (Feb 26, 2010)

12ptsteve said:


> he told me blake if he didnt beat me you would not let him ride home with you and come over for dinner any more


Come on now , you know you and your twin are inseperable.


----------



## tony32 (Feb 26, 2010)

dang i come in at the back of this one .....i always miss all the good stuff


----------



## passthru24 (Feb 26, 2010)

Ok, we got the the course layed out and I must admitt it's a RAC course,,Really it is cause all the Targets are running straight away,,,, It should be another great course, can't wait till Sunday.


----------



## passthru24 (Feb 26, 2010)

Hey Todd, next time you go out my back door don't take any pictures of my lovely chair... I think they were triples,,,


----------



## Middle Georgia Sportsman (Feb 26, 2010)

passthru24 said:


> Ok, we got the the course layed out and I must admitt it's a RAC course,,Really it is cause all the Targets are running straight away,,,, It should be another great course, can't wait till Sunday.


Sounds good can't wait to stickem in the hips.


----------



## Middle Georgia Sportsman (Feb 26, 2010)

passthru24 said:


> Hey Todd, next time you go out my back door don't take any pictures of my lovely chair... I think they were triples,,,


I had a feeling you may be a little sensitive about your chair.


----------



## hound dog (Feb 26, 2010)

Just shoot them all in the head.


----------



## Middle Georgia Sportsman (Feb 26, 2010)

Just one more day before the RAC mad dogs show up to wip the River Bottom Rats.


----------



## fatmacsumo (Feb 26, 2010)

looking forward to see you guys from rac and rbo to come and hang out at yamasee and shoot some foam after you guys shoot
rbo see you there. you know 20 is never enough!!!


----------

